# Sept. 18 SC MECA State Finals - 3X - Spartanburg, SC



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

*1504 Asheville Highway
Spartanburg, SC 29303*
864-583-0604
[email protected]

SC State Finals - MECA 3X
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-18-10.pdf


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Unless something changes I should be there.


----------

